# Peeler Crab



## efish (Jul 6, 2005)

Can anyone let me know where I can buy Peeler Crabs in the Hampton Roads area?? Also can anyone give me any feedback on how good they are or not??? I would like to get some try them. Thanks fellow fisherman.

Efish


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Don't know much of that area, okay, nothing, but these ways, peelers are good for, drum when around, stripers and white perch. But mostly get 'em for the drum run which I missed this Spring (work,  ), but I AIn't dead yet, so there is Fall and next Spring!

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

You can get peelers from Oceans east 2 on North Hampton blvd, Long Bay Point on West Neck rd,  Light House Tackle on Shore dr. or D&M seafood on Independance blvd ,, there will give them to you dead or almost dead for a really cheap price.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

If it swims in the water it will eat peelers.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

I agree with Cdog, you can't go wrong with fresh peeler. The only problem is that croaker love them too. As far as being cheap, well, that's all relative. I haven't bought any this year but last year they were $1.75 each. Definately cheaper than bloodworms though.


----------



## Hookem20 (Feb 16, 2004)

Wilcox Bait and Tackle has them pretty much every day at $2.00


----------

